# Chicken w/dumplings



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is what I'm cooking today, I figured I'd share it with everyone since its so easy and can be adapted to 'prepper life' by using canned rather than frozen ingredients.

First start by gathering your ingredients:









2-3 boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 quart chicken broth+2 cups water 
-Or- 6 cups water + 3 boullion cubes
1 cup potatoes, diced 
1/2 cup carrots, sliced
1/2 cup onions (1 small), diced
1/2 cup celery, sliced
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 Tbsp. Garlic salt
1/2 tsp dried thyme
1/2 tsp poultry seasoning
Salt and pepper to taste.

Dice the chicken, and place the chicken, potatoes, carrots, celery, onion, garlic, thyme, garlic salt, and poultry seasoning in a large stew pot.









Cover with broth. Bring to a boil. When boiling, reduce heat to medium and simmer 15 mins. 
It should look like this.









Now while that simmers, get a large bowl and measure the following:

3 cups A/P flour
2 Tbsp. Baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking soda

1 1/2 cups milk or buttermilk
(Buttermilk makes southern style dumplings)









Stir together until it makes a wet dough. Like this.









Now spoon into the still simmering broth. There's no wrong way! Just plop em in there!









Now cover and let it boil for 15 minutes! No peeking, no fidgeting! This is the key to fluffy, not dense dumplings! They gotta steam! Leave the lid on for 15 solid minutes! Hang in there, I know it smells amazing!


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

And the finished product.

















I'm going to eat. Enjoy people!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, eat on that for a couple of days....know what I have to fix with mine? Turnip greens! Yep hubby likes turnip greens on the side, and puts lemon pepper on his, I don't use all those spices liken you did.

Very good, I am impressed. You will make a good wife one day :laugh:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> And the finished product.
> 
> View attachment 3246
> 
> ...


oh my gosh, that looks soooo good!:congrat:


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Oh yeah, eat on that for a couple of days....know what I have to fix with mine? Turnip greens! Yep hubby likes turnip greens on the side, and puts lemon pepper on his, I don't use all those spices liken you did.
> 
> Very good, I am impressed. You will make a good wife one day :laugh:


Haha, yeah I'm domesticated.

I like to justify it by this little thought:

'When things get rough, and supplies get low, the last guy to get eaten is the guy making the food.'

Think about it.

J/k people are too chewy...lol


----------

